# كورسات لمهندس الفلزات



## elzaim111 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو من جميع من في الموقع افادتي في كورسات لمهندسي الفلزات بصلاحية وبدون صلاحية مع كافة تفاصيلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elzaim111 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

وجدنا الكورسات عن طريق جمعية نهضة العلوم


----------



## elzaim111 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

علي من يريد التفاصيل الاتصال 0124345129


----------

